# Mal eine hypothetische Frage...



## Rdrk710 (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo ihr besserverstehenden als ich es bin!

Vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch eine eindeutige Antwort auf meine Frage geben, die mich beschäftigt.

Mein System hat derzeit eine SSD und eine HDD am Laufen. Auf der SSD ist - soweit als möglich - ausschließlich Windows 7, auf der anderen halt alle Programme etc...

Was passiert jetzt eigentlich, wenn meine SSD den Geist ganz aufgibt?

Kann man dann eine neue Kaufen, Windoof druff machen, einstecken und es läuft bis auf kleine Reibereien wieder alles? Oder kann ich mehr oder weniger den Inhalt von der HDD auch gleich knicken?

Danke für Antworten 

Grüßle!


----------



## Onlinestate (2. Februar 2012)

Was auf deiner HDD ist, wäre von einem Crash der SSD komplett unberührt. Da bewegt sich kein Bit.
Manche Programme werden aber dennoch nicht problemfrei starten, da Einstellungen und kleinere Daten idR alle auf der Windows-Platte gespeichert werden.


----------



## Rdrk710 (2. Februar 2012)

Danke  

Alles in einem, mit ein paar Kniffen würde würde man hinterher nichts mehr merken? Wenn ich zum Beispiel den dennoch dort befindlichen Programme Ordner als Backup irgendwo vorrätig habe und ihn anschließend wieder auf die neue, junfräuliche Win7 Installation ziehe (oer sowas in der Art)...

Grüße!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn auf der HDD genug Platz ist, kannst Du "sogar" mit dem passenden Tool oder vlt auch mit Win7-Systemsicherung eine Kopie des Windows dort speichern. Wenn Du dann eine neue SSD einbaust, kannst Du das alte windows auf dem Stand zum Zeitpunkt der Sicherung wiederherstellen - zB hab ich eine Kopier von meiner SSD zu dem Zeitpunkt, nachdem ich alle Treiber und alle Update usw. installiert hatte + 3-4 wichtige Tools. Klar: wenn ich das in nem Jahr dann wiederherstellen würde, brauche ich trotzdem nochmal die Updates usw., die in der Zeit neu dazukommen - aber ich hab dann halt schon viel mehr Updates, als wenn ich win7 von DVD installiere.

Ansonsten: auf der HDD geht nix verloren, wenn die SSD kaputtgeht - aber wenn Du ZB ein Spiel auf der HDD installiert hast, musst Du es vermutlich neu installieren, da nur wenige Spiele ohne "ordentliche" Installation inkl. einiger Einträge unter c: laufen.


----------



## Vordack (3. Februar 2012)

Standardmäßig werden auf Deinem C: Laufwerk alle Deine persönlichen Einstellungen, Spielspeicherstände und alle Dokumente abgelegt die Du in den Ordnern Eigene Dateien/Eigene Doukemente/Musik und usw. gespeichert hast. Wenn Deine SSD abraucht ist all das verloren.

Deshalb würde ich mir zumindest eine Kopie des Ordners C:\Users auf deiner HDD anlegen die ich wöchentlich oder so aktualisiere. 

Der einfachte weg ist einfach sich z.B. den Free Commander runterzuladen FreeCommander - freeware file manager for Windows und das Verzeichnis c:\Users damit wöchentlich auf Deine HDD zu kopieren (also eine Sicherung anlegen). Es müßte auch mit dem normalen Windows Explorer gehen, ich habs damit aber noch nicht probiert und manche Verzeichnisse sind geschüzt und so. Der FC ist da nicht so allergisch wie der Explorer 

Eine etwas angenehmere Methode funktioniert mit dem Tool Synchredible https://www.ascomp.de/products/show/product/synchredible. Das ist ein Tool was diesen Vorgang automatisiert und in dem man mehrere Einstellungen vornehmen kann, z.B. daß nur Dateien die sich geändert haben erneuert werden.

So 

Ach ja, es wird immer gesagt daß diese persönlichen Dokumente unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen liegen. Das ist unter Windows 7 eine Illusion, da dieser Ordner dort nur eine Verknüpfung zu C:\Users ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.

edit: Hab gerade Herbs Beitrag gelesen. Dieses ist natürlich in jedem Fall sinnvoll. Ich persönlich erstelle mir eine vollkommene Sicherung meiner SSD alle paar Monate nach "größeren" Änderungen bei Hard oder Software, sichere mit Syncredible mein C:\Users aber wesentlich öfters. Es geht halt schneller als ne vollkommene Sicherung der ganzen SSD


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2012)

Die "eigene Dokumente" sichere ich separat. Die Windows-Kopie update ich bweusst nicht, damit da nicht noch evlt. unnützer "müll" mit dabei ist, sondern ein frisches Windows inkl. Treibern und Updates Stand Dezember 2011.


----------



## Vordack (3. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die "eigene Dokumente" sichere ich separat. Die Windows-Kopie update ich bweusst nicht, damit da nicht noch evlt. unnützer "müll" mit dabei ist, sondern ein frisches Windows inkl. Treibern und Updates Stand Dezember 2011.



Ich behalte immer 3 Windows Backups. 1. Die originale nur mit Treibern und so, 2. & 3. immer die letzten beiden Backups. 

So, genug OT, lass uns den TE nicht verwirren


----------

